# Kenpo Knives by Gill Hibben



## Rich_Hale (Dec 3, 2006)

I've seen a few old threads about Gill Hibben's Kenpo knives, so I thought you may like to see my set.

I got these from Gill about 25 years ago.  That was when he hand crafted the knives himself.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 4, 2006)

Very nice, thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## masherdong (Dec 17, 2006)

Now those look sweet!


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 10, 2007)

I have one that wasnot handmade and it doesn't hold a candle to these very nice thank you sir


----------



## Solidman82 (Jan 10, 2007)

Very well kept. Nice maintenance.


----------



## fuhok (Jan 21, 2007)

I posted this quesition in another forum but got no responses.  Since you are discussing kenpo knives i hope you can help me.  Does anyone know the value of the Gil Hibben Kenpo( 1 and 2) Knives? I know someone who has them for sale.  I gave him a deposit to hold the knives for me but i can not find the retail value of the knives. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

